# When does the pier fishing get better?



## Local_Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

Seems like the only thing to be caught is ribbon fish, sharks, and pin fish. When does it start getting better?


----------



## esw8 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd venture to say Sep. then drastically improving in Oct.-Nov. 

I usually fish up in NC during the fall of the year. This year might be down around Cherry Grove. If there is anyone on here familar with that time of the year in Cherry Grove maybe they could confirm what to expect.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

There's fish around now if you know how to catch 'em. Flounder and sheepshead, I read a report that said smaller schools of blues are showing up. But it oughtta pick up closer to September. I'll be back down for 5 or 6 days after Spanish and might bottom fish some, but it'll be mid-late September... The week will depend on the tide, I like high tide at 8-11 AM while I'm there. Lets ya get up early, fish, then come back out of the heat.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

it came come as early as august or as late as octobor. usually fishing somewhat improves at the ends of late august after a cold front


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

*Tybee's Finest..*

it aint too bad right now..<center>
<img src="http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb280/toddr64/0527081136a.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
</center>


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

how do you catch the ribbonfish consistently(at least 5 a day)? i seem then cauhgt on got-cha plugs, mackerel jigging rigs, cut bait, and even on a LM bass crankbait


----------



## Local_Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> how do you catch the ribbonfish consistently(at least 5 a day)? i seem then cauhgt on got-cha plugs, mackerel jigging rigs, cut bait, and even on a LM bass crankbait


They seem to love a Rat-L-Trap. Last week I caught 5 in 5 casts. 

Cast, let sink to the bottom, reel 2-3 seconds, let it drop 2-3 seconds...


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

if you have every tasted ribbonfish, they taste like spanish macekerel, except stronger in flavor. try light frying them with lemon next you catch them. some ppl hate it and some ppl love it. i assuming 1/2 oz. rat-l-trap in a chrome color should work, right?


----------



## Local_Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> i assuming 1/2 oz. rat-l-trap in a chrome color should work, right?


I use the chrome with blue back and orange belly.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

the rattle trap is a great bait for ribbons. Since they attack the bait from below and in the middle where the belly would be, just remove the rear treble. You will catch more and the extra treble removed will make getting them of the remaining treble hook much easier. It won't make much difference what color u r using, they are voracious. I like the mullet colors and orange or red ones.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

which piers do you all catch ribbonfish off off and how many do you usually catch when they are around(how many a day?)?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> if you have every tasted ribbonfish, they taste like spanish macekerel, except stronger in flavor. try light frying them with lemon next you catch them. some ppl hate it and some ppl love it. i assuming 1/2 oz. rat-l-trap in a chrome color should work, right?


I have heard this before, blue, but I haven't tried them myself. I always heard they were really "boney."How do you clean 'em?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i would simply cut off the head, cut off a few inches towards the tail end and cut open the belly and wash out all the guts. as for beening bony, i think this may be due to its long body shape, but it oculd be as bony as ladyfish. they are considered a delicacy in Asia


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*Cleaning ribbonfish*

I filet ribbon fish, then roll up the filet, wrap strip of bacon around it, held in place with toothpick, dip in batter and fry.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Thanks, guys, for the info on cleaning ribbonfish. I might have to try those sometime!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

based on the local weather station, the weather should be right around 87 to 90. if the water temp cools down to about 80 , fishing should be pricking up as i have heard of mullet being caught in the surf


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> based on the local weather station, the weather should be right around 87 to 90. if the water temp cools down to about 80 , fishing should be pricking up as i have heard of mullet being caught in the surf


Mullet being finger mullet or whiting?


----------

